
American teens are hooked on iPhones, new survey shows: A Foolish Take - linkans
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/news/2018/05/08/american-teens-are-hooked-on-iphones-survey/34405795/
======
onion2k
Surveying teens is hard. They don't take surveys seriously. My favourite teen
survey result is one where 99% of respondents who reported having a false limb
were joking[1] (sadly no link to the survey itself).

Anything that's reported based on a survey of teenagers should be taken with a
_large_ pinch of salt.

[1]
[https://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2014/05/22/313166161/mischie...](https://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2014/05/22/313166161/mischievous-
responders-confound-research-on-teens)

~~~
haspoken
Its not just teenagers, and its not just that it isn't being taken seriously.

Surveyors are annoying and expect you to hand over your time and accurate
information for free to do with as they please. And those are just the honest
ones and not the ones trying to manipulate you. I never understood why anyone
would just assume any survey data was accurate and unbiased.

The teenagers just haven't learned to mislead in subtle ways that are not so
easy to exclude.

